# Osterzopf?  German Easter bread?



## texherp (Mar 31, 2010)

Has anyone made Osterzopf before, or at least eaten it?  Most of the recipes I have been able to find on the web are in German, and I'm sure I could figure out all the measurements and things, but it would be nice if someone had a TNT recipe to share (in English )

There are a bunch of recipes on Youtube that look good.  Some are basic braided breads and others are braided with a filling of sugar and dried fruit in each strand of the braid.  Still another contained a a filling and was baked in a bundt pan.  

I have no idea what would be considered the most traditional.  I just wanted to make something German for Easter.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 31, 2010)

Perhaps you can get Cara of Hannover to translate for you?


----------



## jabbur (Mar 31, 2010)

I found this place with a recipe in English.  Have never made it so can't verify the recipe but the pictures look good.The Foreign Kitchen: Osterzopf: A Braided German Easter Bread


----------



## texherp (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, I did see that one while I was searching around.  And yeah, I have no clue either whether it's any good or not.  I might just go with a Greek Easter bread recipe as a base and modify it into a Osterzopf.  Seems like all those Easter egg-bread recipes are the same anyways!


----------



## licia (Mar 31, 2010)

I noticed that my grocery store has an Easter bread that looks a bit like German stollen or perhaps the same batter as hot cross buns. I'll probably get one or the other but dh and I are the only ones who eat it. Our kids and grandkids don't eat anything with glazed fruit in it. They are missing a lot!


----------



## cara (Aug 22, 2010)

haven't been around here for quite a time and I know easter is long gone now... but it will be back next year, so I might find something...

still interested?


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 22, 2010)

Bitte


----------



## cara (Oct 17, 2010)

Osterzopf

1/3cup milk	
2 cups flour
2 pckgs dryed yeast
3 1/4oz sugar
3 oz butter
lemon peel
1 large egg
1 eggwhite
3 oz raisins

coating:
1 eggyolk
1 T milk
sliced almond
coarse sugar


mix flour with sugar, salt and yeast
melt butter, add cold milk and eggs/eggwhite and mix with the flour
knead well, if too dry add some more milk, add the raisins
let rest until size is doubled, knead again.
divide in three parts, make lines (?) of that and plaid.
let rest again.

beat eggyolk with milk and coat the Zopf, sprinkle with almonds and coarse sugar.

bake in preheated oven at 350°F for about 40min.

************

hope you understand, wasn't that easy to translate


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey, Cara, long time no see!  Hope all is well with you.

Thanks for this!  I have saved it and will try to surprise my in-laws next Easter!  They are from Germany and since all their kids (5) were born here and the daughters and daughters-in-law do most of the holiday dinners, the old traditions have been lost.


----------



## Simonja (Dec 6, 2010)

If you are looking for a good and quick braided bread recipe just click the link Cheesecake Symphonies has lots of interesting recipes mostly cheesecake.http://www.cheesecake-symphonies.com/2010/11/sweet-braid-bread-simple/


----------

